# SLP "autism & ADHD"



## CD 701

Could somebody please help me translate this sentence:

There are many similarities between autism and ADHD (attention deficit hyperactivity disorder).

Thanks!


----------



## niernier

Maraming pagkakapareho ang autism at ADHD.


----------



## CD 701

Thank you!


----------

